# Champ, my new vizsla



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Champ flew in from Texas today with his breeder. She drove up with her friend who lives in VA to deliver Champ to our house. He is doing great and Nittany and Blitz are getting along well with him. There have been no issues and Champ is very outgoing. He sure is a cute little guy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What part of the state of Texas is Champ from?
He looks like a keeper.


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

He's from RedPointe Vizslas in Justin, TX.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Champ is adorable! Cute human pup, too!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what a bonny chap , just one question,,,,is the duck still stuffed?? ha ha


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

The duck is still in one piece.

Champ has been doing very good the first week and housebreaking is going well. I've been working on some of the basics and he's picking things up well. He did a good job with "stay" today with a couple of distractions.



















I'm looking forward to the time when the snow is gone.


----------

